
Show HN: Covailnt – Where Freelancers Find Freelancers - WSykora
https://covailnt.com/
======
WSykora
I'll take any thoughts here. Currently our landing page really seems to
resonate with full time freelancers, but not really with part-
time/moonlighters, independent consultants or solopreneurs, even though
Covailnt’s built for them as well. I have ideas on what I can do with some of
the language, but as you guys know, it’s risky to stay inside your own head
sometimes. I’ll take anything you throw at me. Thanks all!

